# Hydraulic steering



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My 1997 cable steering is getting harder and harder to turn. So I guess Hydraulic is the best option. I want a new steering wheel with a suicide knob built in. My questions are, can I do this my self knowing you need 2 people to bleed the system. Also my yoke on my motor is rusted. You know saltwater engines have an anode and that's about it. So can you replace the yoke. I've searched the net and it looks like I can spend as much as I want but I've been looking a Sea star and their units are from $600 to $1,200 or more. I had a quote from my mechanic and that was around $1,200

Sorry if this subject has been beat to but I searched and didn't find this


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> My 1997 cable steering is getting harder and harder to turn. So I guess Hydraulic is the best option. I want a new steering wheel with a suicide knob built in. My questions are, can I do this my self knowing you need 2 people to bleed the system. Also my yoke on my motor is rusted. You know saltwater engines have an anode and that's about it. So can you replace the yoke. I've searched the net and it looks like I can spend as much as I want but I've been looking a Sea star and their units are from $600 to $1,200 or more. I had a quote from my mechanic and that was around $1,200
> 
> Sorry if this subject has been beat to but I searched and didn't find this


Yes you can do yourself.
Here is a link to a "how to" video




There are others videos as well and remember there is always more than one way to skin a cat. But this should get you moving in the right direction.
Yes, you can replace the yoke. I would recommend you check out a parts schematic to find the part number and then perhaps search the web to see if others may have posted some info/videos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking at Baystar seems like a good unit. I'm not going to try this till the winter and my RMD comes in. Fly fishing for Carp season is in.
Also I may want to replace my shift lever it's very stiff. I don't want a Lavoris but something smoother


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Replaced my outboard engine in December. When the engine was disconnected from the steering cable the shop called letting me know that steering was stiff. Changed the cable and things got very easy to turn. Cable was 14 or 15 years old. Just a thought.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sure about the knob? I have one and hate it. Never use it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Sure about the knob? I have one and hate it. Never use it.


no I'm not sure off it. Just thought it might look cool but if the steering gets that easy heck I might use it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not sure but if the steering becomes easy I may want one, besides they look cool


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Buy the parts, book a room on the Nature Coast, trailer that rig down here and you won’t have to tackle yourself or worry about wether it’s right or not because it will be!👊🏻


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh, and get the sea star unit for your boat! It’s a beefier unit and IMO, better all around.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Sure about the knob? I have one and hate it. Never use it.


Knobs will catch your sack lunch if you aren't careful. I do use mine, but I also have hydraulic steering on my boats. Wouldn't have a remote steering without it.

I've installed them myself then just needed a little assistance bleeding, which was easy.

Do it, it will change your life.

If you go Baystar, get Seastar hoses. They are more durable. I am doing that on my Whipray right meow.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

As JC said Sea star not bay star as the bay star on my buddies old skiff was harder to turn on a 60 than my 90 with a cable.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Buy the parts, book a room on the Nature Coast, trailer that rig down here and you won’t have to tackle yourself or worry about wether it’s right or not because it will be!👊🏻


Your the best man I might do that then take you out. How’s that beautiful Sadie doing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> Knobs will catch your sack lunch if you aren't careful. I do use mine, but I also have hydraulic steering on my boats. Wouldn't have a remote steering without it.
> 
> I've installed them myself then just needed a little assistance bleeding, which was easy.
> 
> ...


Coconut, thanks. You have a point. I have not had a knob for a while. Heck it so hard to turn I had to take the last one off


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I was speaking to a marine mechanic a while back and he told me that the BayStar units are shipped without a seal (I think it’s for the support rod?) that needs to be added. He also stated the SeaStar unit was better. Anyway, I’m not positive I got it all straight. If you go with the Bay Star you might check that out; better safe than sorry. If you have James install it he’ll know what’s needed.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

For what it’s worth, I could survive without my suicide knob, but I definitely prefer it.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

UFlex is the beefiest of the hydraulic steering units


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I looked up seastar a unit popped up and said Baystar / Seastar. When I went to see my mechanic I asked the difference between the two and they said not much it's more like Chevy and Ford and the hoses are the same. Looked up Uflex and West put up a Baystar

I'm cornfuzed


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

The primary difference between Baystar and Seastar is the hoses versus plastic tubing, and the fact that the Seastar helm has bearings on the shaft versus just bushings. The Seastar cylinder is also more robust. But you can use Seastar hoses on a Baystar system, which greatly reduces steering effort. If you are on a budget, I would start with the Baystar kit using the included tubing and then, if you feel there is too much steering effort, swap out for some Seastar hoses.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

ElLobo said:


> UFlex is the beefiest of the hydraulic steering units


Been through 2 and working on my 3rd in 7 years. I have the cheaper of the 2 that they make. Not fan..


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

How many ponies are hanging off the back of your skiff, permitchaser?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

RJTaylor said:


> How many ponies are hanging off the back of your skiff, permitchaser?


140 hp


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Get the Sea Star. You'll enjoy the response of the better unit.


----------

